# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Pillars of Eternity

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Pillars of Eternity*.

----------


## Leucha

Tu dit "un peu" de la merde concernant la planque quand même hein  ::P: 

L'option "ne pas limiter la planque" t'empêche pas de revendre 60 armure et 200 lances de xaurips aux marchants, bien au contraire. Le seul truc que fait l'option, c'est que tu pourra reprendre un objet mis dans la planque en pleine campagne. Sinon, si c'est désactivé, il faudra retourner dans un endroit civilisé pour faire ça.

----------


## Izual

Oui, quelqu'un l'a fait remarquer sur Twitter hier soir... Il faut que je refasse quelques tests pour corriger.  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Petit anglicisme dans la partie consacrée au magicien, "optimisé pour *l’offense* plutôt que pour la défense".

----------


## Izual

Bien vu, ils s'infiltrent vraiment partout ces anglicismes. Et j'ai retouché la partie sur la planque. Merci !

----------


## Rabbitman

Une petite confusion sur le sens d'"off tank" (dans la description du guerrier) : le guerrier fait office de "main tank" (en général en tout cas), tandis que les off-tanks seraient plutôt le moine et le barbare.

Une précision qu'il serait bon d'apporter, parce que ce n'est pas évident, que je me suis fait avoir (et je suppose ne pas être le seul) : les attributs et compétences utilisées dans les dialogues ne sont que ceux du personnage principal.

----------


## lekra

Bon guide.  :;): 
Quelques autres conseils en vrac (amha) :
_ pas hésiter à faire toutes les sorties d'une map pour au moins débloquer le voyage vers la zone d'à côté.
_ avant de se lancer dans de grandes choses, il vaut mieux rush les compagnons.


Spoiler Alert! 


Pas hésiter à traverser Valewood sans agro personne pour arriver à la vallée (Aloth est devant l'entrée). Aller à l'auberge et dormir, puis aller voir la naine pour Eder. Durance est à la croisée de Magran. On peut s'arrêter là mais je conseille quand même d'aller à Caed Nua pour récup' Kana. Retour à la vallée et normalement vous êtes parés.


_ Pas hésiter à jouer RP en choisissant 2/3 comportements 

Spoiler Alert! 


( comme malin ou stoïque ou honnête etc)

 à privilégier.
_ Spécialiser ses compagnons mais ne pas hésiter à dépenser quelques points en athlétisme et connaissance pour l'utilisation des parchemins 

Spoiler Alert! 


(un tank qui peut cast éventail de flammes c'est fun)

.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Perso j'ajouterais dans les raccourcis clavier la possibilité d'attribuer une touche à une action... la même touche pouvant servir à plusieurs ou même tous les personnages.

Appuyer sur une simple touche pour que tous les persos passent en set d'arme/sort 'à distance' ça évite pas mal de clics.

----------

